# Model #5026/ 44mag



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with this Ruger 44 mag revolver with a 4 inch barrel?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Most have no idea what the Cat#'s refer to so a better clue would work. try this...

#5026 is this one:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Are you looking for any particular information on the gun?


----------

